# Best/Most Comfortable Flip Flops?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a pair of Reefs that have been the best pair I have ever owned, but their day's are numbered, as one of them has a strap that is trying it's best to rip out of the sole. 

I haven't had to shop for a pair in a long while, is there something better than Reefs out there now? If so what are they?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

rainbows =#1


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well Rainbows are confy.. but they suck when they get wet.

I like sanuks very confy and you can get them wet i also like the crocks flip flops.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Outawitz (5/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (5/25/2009)*rainbows =#1
> ...


YEP got a brand new pair a few months ago....


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Island Pro's.I have owned Reefs,Flojos,Tevas,Rainbows,Guy Harveys and Island Pros last3-4 years on average as I wear them everyday.$35.00


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't like a shoe or flip flop that stays wet. I started wearing crocs a few years back but got tired of busting my butt slipping. Crocs are extremely slippery. I saw Shimano had come out with a flip made from similar material and bought a pair. You WILL NOT slip in them....and they are comfortable. The blue plastic coating on the first pair I bought started peeling off. Did not hurt the wear...just looked like crap. Went back to J& M in Orange Beach and they swapped em out. Tried on the newest style of Shimanos and they did not fit near as well as these... I have been wearing these about 6 months...







They cost $39.95 just about everywhere that has them. J & M has em and I am sure the larger dealers in P'Cola has em also. I was standing in an oil slick bilge yesterday with them on and was thinking how slip resistant they are...



Ronnie


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

rainbows, i where mine EVERY day, even during the winter... had them for a bit over a year now.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

rocket dogs: they're made from hemp very strong try bealls for them.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I love rainbows but as said before they suck when they get wet. Island pro is definitely the way to go! THe flops I had blew off the boat a couple weeks ago and I've been wearing my dads island pros and they are the best I've worn. I wear flip flops 365 days a year almost


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Are you wearing them casually or boating?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (5/25/2009)*I love rainbows but as said before they suck when they get wet. Island pro is definitely the way to go! THe flops I had blew off the boat a couple weeks ago and I've been wearing my dads island pros and they are the best I've worn. I wear flip flops 365 days a year almost


*To Church? *


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (5/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (5/25/2009)*I love rainbows but as said before they suck when they get wet. Island pro is definitely the way to go! THe flops I had blew off the boat a couple weeks ago and I've been wearing my dads island pros and they are the best I've worn. I wear flip flops 365 days a year almost
> ...


maybe the church of the *Holy Mackerel*


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had my Sperry Topsiders for a few years now. They really stick to the deck when wet.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I love my rainbows!! I'm like CB, I wear mine all the time & yes I have worn mine to church before... 

Linda


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

back in the '70s there were some flip-flops/sandals called "Titties" .

they were spongey soft with surgical tubing for the straping .


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been through almost all that are mentioned. I bought a pair of crocs flip flops and have had them for 4 years and that's all I wear most of the time. They have been very durable so far and I put them through it. Surprised they have not pulled through like most have done in the pass.

So I like to put a #1 for crocs, I was very skeptical when I first bought them due to the price. I said, these MF'rs better last for 5 years because that price is outrageous for a piece of plastic and strip of leather and some water proof material I have no idea what it is.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Sperry Santa Cruz. NO DEBATE!!! More comfort than a great pair of running/cross training/tennis shoes and excellent arch support to boot. Plus they lock down on wet surfaces. Try 'em on and you'll trash the rest!


----------



## bayou bandit (Oct 1, 2007)

> *FishinFreak (5/25/2009)*Sperry Santa Cruz. NO DEBATE!!! More comfort than a great pair of running/cross training/tennis shoes and excellent arch support to boot. Plus they lock down on wet surfaces. Try 'em on and you'll trash the rest!






I couldn't agree more. I wear mine 90% of the time. I have very high arches, so I have a difficult time finding shoes/sandals that truly give me good support. These things are great!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (5/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (5/25/2009)*I love rainbows but as said before they suck when they get wet. Island pro is definitely the way to go! THe flops I had blew off the boat a couple weeks ago and I've been wearing my dads island pros and they are the best I've worn. I wear flip flops 365 days a year almost
> ...


Now that I have areal job, and have to wear shoes sometimes, I don't wear flip flops 365, but I used to. Even what I ran a landscaping crew. EVERY DAY. I have owned several pairs of rainbows. And still wear them to church. My wife won't let me wear the stinky ones (the hemp rainbows feel great when broken in, but smell BAD).

If you are wanting a comfortable pair to wear around (not fish in) I would highly sugest Rainbows. I've owned the regular leather flops, loved them. They make a rubber sole now that is very comfortable, love them too. They make a hemp (white and brown) that is my favorite. I've had several pairs of them. 

If you plan on fishing in them, I think Sperry's are probably the best. I deckhanded one summer and tested a few different sandals. Rainbows, Crocs, Sperry, etc and Sperry was my favorite on the deck because they have they same sole their boat/deck shoes have. 

My wife is standing here and wants me to put a plug in for Cobian flip flops. I haven't worn any, but she likes them more than her rainbows and reefs. So, take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Damn I must be old, I remember when fishing "flip-flops" were called "slaps".


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

I suggest the Pelagics there like 69.99 price is kinda steep but they have a slip resistant bottom and slip resistant top sole..they are more than comfortable as well give them a shot...


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

i love my rainbows. very comfy and actually had a warranty on them. but most of the time i wear my reefs... plus the reeks have bottle openers on them!


----------



## Rixster (Sep 28, 2007)

Island Pro hands down ! Islandslipper.com . Check them out !


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Rainbows are the way to go. Sperry flops or barefoot on the boat.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

I like my Teva Shockpad flops there are comfortable and they dry quick


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Halfmoon (5/25/2009)*I have been through almost all that are mentioned. I bought a pair of crocs flip flops and have had them for 4 years and that's all I wear most of the time. They have been very durable so far and I put them through it. Surprised they have not pulled through like most have done in the pass.
> 
> So I like to put a #1 for crocs, I was very skeptical when I first bought them due to the price. I said, these MF'rs better last for 5 years because that price is outrageous for a piece of plastic and strip of leather and some water proof material I have no idea what it is.


I'll 2nd that!!! I've got the black pair, and thought 35 fer a pair of flip flops!!!! But now I wear them as my going out flops then I got a cheap Wally/Academy pair as my work round the house flops...They hold up on a boat too, they will squeak when you move your foot around a bit. :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Sperrys hands down on the boat!!!!!!!!Palegics are also great!!!!

Crocs are not allowed on my boat....They attract to much dirt!!!!!!YMMV!!!!!

George


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've had a pair of columbia bonefish for 3 years now and they are still going strong. A little rough looking but they don't slip and feel great. Going to be buying another pair soon.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Columbia PFG's Comfortable and very non skid no matter how gooey the deck gets.


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

Island pros without a doubt... Rainbows will make your back hurt because they are flat as a pancake...


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

island pro and zepro...


----------



## JBones (Feb 27, 2009)

Reefs are my choice, I am on my boat a lot and I never slip and they dry fast.


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

Sperry is really going cheap on the thread guys the last few pair I have bought stay together everywhere but the thread and this new style sole chips out more than usual the soles break down after getting them wet I am looking for a better shoe that will take the abuse of fisherman I guess quality control has left the sperry brand thats what happens when a name exceeds value


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know about the best but I do know that these aftco's I've been wearing for 2 years are probably the poorest constructed things on the planet. I think thats why they discontinued the ones I have although for some reason I have no intentions of getting a new pair.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

If price is not an issue, then I cast a vote for my Chaco's. Theyoffer different soles depending on what you will use them for most.The one's I've got perform very well on slippery surfaces. Plus, I've got narrow feet with high arches, so I usually just walk right out of most 'flops. Not the Chaco's. The straps are adjustable on many of the styles, as well. Check them out for yourself at one of the Sand Dollar/Birkenstock stores.


----------

